# Watching Top Gear



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

it makes me wonder how we are being cheated. Even the Fords in England looks 1000x's better than the ones here. 

We get some really fugly cars here from our own domestic makers. i guess we do live in the land of complacency where average is good enough.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

the car's in Mexico are really ugly don't feel too bad
go Kia Rondo!!!!! lol

american race cars kick ass!!!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

i dunno... this looks much much better:









and this...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

have you ever heard one though???
they sound really bad for some reason esp when they shift sounds like something is going to fall off!!

the corvette is just a pretty and prolly half the price to race!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

6 Brit said:


> have you ever heard one though???
> they sound really bad for some reason esp when they shift sounds like something is going to fall off!!
> 
> the corvette is just a pretty and prolly half the price to race!


i have yet to hear one corvette that didn't sound like it's about to rattle itself into pieces.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

chivas said:


> it makes me wonder how we are being cheated. Even the Fords in England looks 1000x's better than the ones here.
> 
> We get some really fugly cars here from our own domestic makers. i guess we do live in the land of complacency where average is good enough.


I would occasionally get a Ford Mondeo from Hertz when I was working in Germany and it was quite a nice car...infinitely better than the Taurus we would get here in the states.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

They actually care what they drive over there. If they had our lineup they wouldn't sell a single car...


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Ford is bringing some of the Euro models over, in regular Euro fashion. I was in Spain this past autumn, saw a good amount of Fords there, heard about the new plans of bringing Euro models over as is, and went and bought some Ford stock. It has tripled in value since I bought it.

While I might not personally buy a Ford, it does look like they are turning things around. Their new hybrid set a world record for fuel economy for a midsize sedan. http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/04/ford-hybrid-goes-1445-miles-on-one-tank/

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews.../2010_ford_fusion_hybrid_short_take_road_test


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

and they put Cosworth engines in their sporty models...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosworth#Association_with_Ford

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Escort_RS_Cosworth

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Sierra#XR4i_and_other_sporting_models

my father had one of these - the Ford Scorpio 24v w/Cosworth engine...

http://www.fordscorpio.co.uk/24valve.htm


----------



## hectanooga (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Ford Mondeo. James Bond drove one in Casino Royale.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

hectanooga said:


> I'm a big fan of the Ford Mondeo. James Bond drove one in Casino Royale.


see, that's not a bad looking car. sure beats the Taurus any day of the week.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

The good looking Fords (Mondeo, Euro Focus) are designed in Europe by car designers. The ugly ones are designed here by committee.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

i hate to admit it...but that Mondeo looks damn good.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I've driven my share of Mondeos in Europe and they drive much better than than the Fords sold here.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

No one in America wants to pay for the nicer engineering. Heck, folks complain about a $30k 128i not coming with enough goodies. Do you want a Ford Mondeo that starts at that $26k and comes with a 1,6 litre petrol with a 6MT, 120hp, and no standard luxury features? Even if you do, the vast majority of Americans do not.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

A large portion of the problem is that those cars could be sold here for cheap because Ford has so much mark up in Europe.

The thing is, they have an agreement with the UAW not to sell any European Fords here.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> A large portion of the problem is that those cars could be sold here for cheap because Ford has so much mark up in Europe.
> 
> The thing is, they have an agreement with the UAW not to sell any European Fords here.


it's a UAW agreement that they can't sell euro fords here??? wow, talk about getting shot in the foot.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

6 Brit said:


>


Not that I'm a fan of the Corvette, but that looks pretty awesome on my 26" screen!

I'd drive a mondeo


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

GM does (did) sell a European hatchback in the US, and it's called a Saturn Astra. Unfortunately, nobody paid any attention so GM pulled the plug after just one model year. I test drove one and it isn't bad. Wish we had more motor choices though.........I thought the 1,8 litre petrol wasn't the best of motors possible, but it's the only one that can be paired with an autobox.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

AzNMpower32 said:


> GM does (did) sell a European hatchback in the US, and it's called a Saturn Astra. Unfortunately, nobody paid any attention so GM pulled the plug after just one model year. I test drove one and it isn't bad. Wish we had more motor choices though.........I thought the 1,8 litre petrol wasn't the best of motors possible, but it's the only one that can be paired with an autobox.


they didn't advertise it much if at all.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

hectanooga said:


> I'm a big fan of the Ford Mondeo.


I've rented one several times. The current Mondeo is one of the few European Fords that would sell well in the US. Nice driver with a great interior. It is the perfect car for the 100 mile drive to Manchester airport. I never drive over 75MPH here, but I can tell the Mondeo is Autobahn ready.

Not too bad on fuel with the diesel motor and manual transmission, but they wouldn't sell it that way in the US.

It is too darn big for the narrow roads in North Wales, so we didn't consider one.

Ford is bringing the Fiesta to the US. Top Gear did a comprehensive road test of the Fiesta.

Short clip:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I've rented one several times. The current Mondeo is one of the few European Fords that would sell well in the US. Nice driver with a great interior. It is the perfect car for the 100 mile drive to Manchester airport. I never drive over 75MPH here, but I can tell the Mondeo is Autobahn ready.
> 
> Not too bad on fuel with the diesel motor and manual transmission, but they wouldn't sell it that way in the US.
> 
> ...


WHAT?? not available for your country or domain? what kind of BS is that Youtube?


----------



## nads12345 (Apr 18, 2004)

those cars don't consume enough fuel to be sold in the US


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

chivas said:


> WHAT?? not available for your country or domain? what kind of BS is that Youtube?


Blame how the broadcast TV industry segments the markets. I can't watch anything on Hulu. Really annoying.

The Fiesta road test is in Top Gear Season 12, episode 6. Search might find it on YouTube or Hulu. It is available in the US on iTunes for $1.99. If you have cable, it might come around on BBC America.

Try looking around on http://www.topgear.com/us/


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

nads12345 said:


> those cars don't consume enough fuel to be sold in the US


No kidding.

2009 Ford Fiesta with 1.6 Duratorque TDCi. 90PS:

http://www.vcacarfueldata.org.uk/search/vehicleDetails.asp?id=21952

Fuel Consumption [l/100km]

4.6(urban, cold) 3.2(extra urban) 3.7 (combined)

4.6l/100km is about 61mpg.


----------

